# ***OFFICIAL*** Ben Henderson vs. Gilbert Melendez Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Lightweight Championship*


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Henderson all day here.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Henderson will be prepared, but he's not an overwhelming fighter. Melendez will have his chances.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Gilbert isn't much better than Miller he will get dominated more often than not during the fight.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I think Henderson controls Melendez for five rounds much like hes done to most of his other opponents. Melendez will have a few moments in the fight but overall I'm expecting it to be a clear win for Henderson.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

rebonecrusher said:


> I think Henderson controls Melendez for five rounds much like hes done to most of his other opponents. Melendez will have a few moments in the fight but overall I'm expecting it to be a clear win for Henderson.


Agree. Melendez is no doubt a good lightweight. But Henderson (at least in my opinion) is on another level. 

Henderson take this via UD.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Gilbert will pull off the upset.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Gilbert is going to get GSP'd.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Gilbert alll day


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

melendez is about to find out he isn't even close to being as good as he has claimed to be. Bendo is a better wrestler a far better striker and just as good a grappler IMO 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have Bendo winning comfortably here.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Bendo got this, i dont think Gil is ready for this title shot...


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Toxic said:


> melendez is about to find out he isn't even close to being as good as he has claimed to be. Bendo is a better wrestler a far better striker and just as good a grappler IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App



Pretty much this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have Bendo winning in an uneventful striking match.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HellRazor said:


> Henderson will be prepared, but he's not an overwhelming fighter. Melendez will have his chances.


Agree with this. I think Bendo gets a pretty decisive 49-46type decision. But Melendez will be in there. But I think Bendo is just more a athlete with better scrambles and wrestling.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Never really been sold on Melendez, though I'll be rooting for him.
I think Henderson takes a pretty clear cut decision.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Bendo with a convincing decision.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Gilbert wins.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Melendez is going to get exposed. To be fair, I don't blame him, he was given the competition they had available, but the reality is it just doesn't match up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Melendez by TKO.

Frankie should still be champ.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bendo by cruising to an easy UD.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Bendo is better than Melendez everywhere. Hell, I even had Melendez losing for his last match. He just manage to escape a very close decision. 

Facing Bendo will have no such nonsense. He is going to easily UD Melendez by being better in every area. 

With Bendo 2 biggest threat (Pettis and Frankie) now in Featherweight, I see a lengthy title regin for Bendo. (although Frankie is unlikely to get another shot with Bendo as champ) 

Yeah, I had Bendo losing to Frankie.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think Bendo beats a pretty overrated Melendez, not saying he isn't good & might have some moments in the fight making it somewhat competative but Bendo is just better or as good at everything.

I sure would love Gilbert to scramble that idiots brain even more tho, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Melendez is a really good fighter but Bendo is too good imo. He should be able to dominated the striking, his kicks are great and his boxing looked very impressive against Diaz and he'll be able to compete in the wrestling. Thomson was able to get TD's on Gil so I can imagine Bendo having success. Late finish or clear UD for Henderson imo.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bendo via being the greatest LW of all time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I higly dislike them both. Don't know why. Every time they fight, i hope they get crushed. Who will save this divsion for me now that Cerrone is getting a 145 belt? Maybe Thompson..


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

El Nino shocks the world! 

Maybe...

Probably not.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

This is going to be a great fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I just don't want to have to hear that we can do all things through christ again, so i'm rooting for El Nino.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gilbert is going to cap off a night of SF > UFC.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'll be pulling for Bendo he is usually a very entertaining fighter.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rygu said:


> I just don't want to have to hear that we can do all things through christ again, so i'm rooting for El Nino.


Rooting for Melendez is fine, but have you tried cheering for him through christ?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Should be a good fight but Bendo should take it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Gilbert is going to cap off a night of SF > UFC.


Hasn't it been pretty even? Brown and Njokuani both won and Carmont was awarded a win.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Hasn't it been pretty even? Brown and Njokuani both won and Carmont was awarded a win.


I'm talking main card, baby! :cool02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Got to give Gil the first round.

We've got a fight!


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Rooting for Melendez is fine, but have you tried cheering for him through christ?


This is superb. Hahaha. Like ben a lot, but went with odds. Gil worth $165 to me. Which almost doubles my bankroll. Need it after bulls costin me a $50 play. Come on Gil. You got this, son!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

10-9 Melendez


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

10-9 Melendez.

Hell yeah!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So far i'm loving this, Gilbert has his number in round 1. Counters everything, follows up with damage.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

1 nil Gil


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

damn Gilbert is legit


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Ben's "really mofo?" Unimpressed facial expressions just had me laughin.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

If I was Henderson's coach I would cut his hair off during the next break. Bendo spending way too much energy trying to keep it out of his eyes.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bendo is being way too lax here. Maybe he thinks the judges will just always wrongly award him fights when someone outworks him.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm talking main card, baby! :cool02:


Well Josh was in the UFC before he was in Strikeforce, so _technically_... :sarcastic09:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Better round for Henderson. 1-1


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

There we go. He is the more versatile and technical striker his combinations will win out more often than not if he commits to them.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

10-10 rd for me. Gil had the first half.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

that round was much much closer


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got Gil up 2-0.
He's proving me wrong.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Nino looking good like I thought he would


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Now it's getting difficult to score. I smell a controversial decision and rematch.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Gilbert has good hips.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ben Henderson is a ******* bitch! Wtf was that after the bell shit??


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

3-0 for Henderson.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What he **** is Big John doing.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a feeling if this goes 5 it is gonna be controversy no matter who wins. Just seems it's going that way so far. 

Melendez 29-28


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Henderson with a how do you like me now to end the round lol.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Purgetheweak said:


> 3-0 for Henderson.


I hope you're kidding.. :confused02:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

F*ck Bendo, that was bush league


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

hella fun fight


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I wanna say 3-0 to Gil but my judgement is clouded. That takedown may have won Bendo that round but I hope not.

That was some pissy shit at the end too.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Alright, I'm feeling better and have gotten over the Diaz loss.

Bad form, Henderson.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The power of god overwhelmed him, he just couldn't stop throwing elbows.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I got it 2-1 for Gil, but I could see it being 3-0 for Gil.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> 3-0 for Henderson.


glad you ain't a judge


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

That was ******* disgusting shit from Henderson. 
Screw you and your Jesus Bendo.
Hopefully Gil can come back strong, still have him up 2-1.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

The end of that round was crazy.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Because its a decent bet for me to have on a fight, i expect a controversial dec loss, but plz gil prove me wrong. Make it undeniable. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> 3-0 for Henderson.


must not be watching the same fight, 3-0 nino or 2-1 nino


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Come on, Gil, don't slow down now.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

This is all you Gil don't fade


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I like how you people are conveniently ignoring that Gil was still attacking him as well. That was Big John's fault he needs to do his ******* job.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Winner of the final round takes the fight, imo.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

****...gil slowin down. This will be a tough one to lose. Gil you need to do something significant and quickly. Split dec hendo 48-47, 47-48 and 49-46 comin up and i havent even seen the 5th. Lol.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

comes down to the 5th


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Shit.
Gil's slowing down. 
2-2.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

2-2

Gilbert fading.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Gil will come strong he has to


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Melendez 39-37


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

No reason to insult his Religion because of his antics. Melendez swung too by the way.

Good fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Cripes... I have a feeling we'll be getting another Jesus speech.

Good fight, regardless of outcome. I don't see how these two won't meet again.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Bens got this. Gils not throwin the right rogans talkin about. Now.he is....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Henderson has this, Melendez might have a round or two at most.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I swear, leg kicks like half the ones Ben throws shouldn't even be counted in total strikes.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> Henderson has this, Melendez might have a round or two at most.


He has 2 and one 10-10 round


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well who the **** knows how this fight is being scored.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

gilbert might get this, he's pushing


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So far Gil has this last round. It's gonna come down to how rounds 2 and 3 were scored.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Fight will be scored in the favour of the champ, so Bendo has definitely got this.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dang, glad I am not a judge in this one. I smell a rematch coming up no matter which way this goes.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

seeing as how Benson was gifted a win against Frankie karma should give this to Gilbert


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> He has 2 and one 10-10 round


LOL @ expecting UFC judges to score anything 10-10.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Gilbert by SD



> LOL @ expecting UFC judges to score anything 10-10.


LOL at you thinking Benson had the first 3 rounds


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I may be off base here but I've got Gil by 48-47?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This isn't going to end well regardless of decision.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

3-2 for Gil, I gave him 1, 3, and 5.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I got Melendez winning that fight.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

coin toss?

IDK but I felt Bendo squeaked it out.

Had the sound muted - who's balls was rogan gargling for this fight?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Rd 1 Gil
Rd 2 draw
Rd 3 draw
Rd 4 Bendo
Rd 5 Gil

My scoring anyway...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

rabakill said:


> seeing as how Benson was gifted a win against Frankie karma should give this to Gilbert


I still don't feel like either of these guys are better fighters than Edgar after watching this fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Instant rematch.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Ben only because itll cost me. I got 3-2 gil. 1,2,5. 2 may have gone to ben on a card or two....here we go. Blahhhh.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> I may be off base here but I've got Gil by 48-47?


same score but for bendo


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> coin toss?
> 
> IDK but I felt Bendo squeaked it out.
> 
> Had the sound muted - who's balls was rogan gargling for this fight?


Rogan was really dangling off Melendez's balls.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm guessing Henderson by a lot due to champ advantage, but I personally might call it either way if I were actually keeping score.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I gave Gilbert 1, 2, and 5.
Which means we'll be seeing a 49-46 for Henderson -_-


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

i'd say its a draw


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> same score but for bendo


Actually I got gil.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It's gonna be controversial, I imagine it's gonna goto Henderson from all his little leg kicks that were caught or glanced off.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Gonna be a shit storm like it always is either way.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rematch!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

What bullshit


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Rematch!


I second that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I'm glad they're booing this shite.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh booooooooooooooooooo i hate this sappy shit


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

WOOOOOOOO YEAH! So happy that team Cesar Gracie lost tonight!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

idk about that - 
1 Gil
2 Draw
3 Hendo
4 Hendo
5 Gil


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Leonard Garcia won?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Imo the right decision but damn close. The old saying you have to beat the champion to take their belt and Melendez just didn't do enough.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Gilbert had 1,3,5 
RD2 was even
only round he had was 4.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice Bendo...classy...no wait...


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Awwwwwww.. That's sweet.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The thief strikes again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

What a shitty time to propose, in the middle of a bunch of booing fans, lmao.

I'll have to watch the fight again. I scored it 48-47 for Melendez but all my buddies here thought Henderson won it. Thank goodness to DvR.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah not hedging bit me. ****. Great fight, i just wish i didnt feel like my guy won. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That was nice and a first.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bendo should star in a shitty romcom


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, instant rematch without question. 

Pettis is busy elsewhere. And there's really no other LW contender.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

God (that's a pun) I cannot stand that guy.

Guess LW has two champs now. Frankie and Gil.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought Bendo barely took the last 3.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Rematch!


GOD NO! Stop holding this division up with that shit.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Awful way to propose, so cringy and lame.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Benson's gotta have compromising photos of the judges to keep getting lucky


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Uh. Bendo outstruck him, got the more significant strikes, got at least the same amount of takedowns...


What did Gil do that has you all so convinced? He was walking forward Garcia style?


Walking forward is to fans as useless takedowns are for Judges.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> GOD NO! Stop holding this division up with that shit.


Then who? They're already preparing for Aldo to step up, which means there's obviously no clear contender in the actual division.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


>


Guy you bastard this is my job to post this gif after every Benson fight.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I scored it for Gil, but I can certainly see how someone could score it for Benson.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I encourage a rematch. Good close fight from both guys that warrants it. I'd love to see these two warriors go again.

9.9/10 tonight. Really entertained.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Then who? They're already preparing for Aldo to step up, which means there's obviously no clear contender in the actual division.


The Aldo fight isn't until august just switch Pettis out to fight Bendo around the same time he doesn't even deserve a title shot at 145 and there are guys who have proven themselves at that weight class who could take the spot.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Benson is the luckiest man ever he lost his last 3 title fights.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't believe people boo'd the proposal lol.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

That proposal was a fail. You would think when he heard all the boos when he got the decision he'd abandon ship.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> I can't believe people boo'd the proposal lol.


I would of, it's tacky it felt like a cross between the bachelor and two and a half men I was waiting for charlie sheen to come running into the ring and saying "I OBJECT" and the laughs would ensure


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Benson is the luckiest man ever he lost his last 3 title fights.


He beat Frankie the first time as clearly as BJ did. both rematches should never have happened. and a argument could also be made that Gray beat Edgar.



khoveraki said:


> Uh. Bendo outstruck him, got the more significant strikes, got at least the same amount of takedowns...
> 
> 
> What did Gil do that has you all so convinced? He was walking forward Garcia style?
> ...


It's because it's Bendo.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> Benson is the luckiest man ever he lost his last 3 title fights.


He has lost three in my opinion, but not his last three. 

He did at least beat Nate.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I would of, it's tacky it felt like a cross between the bachelor and two and a half men I was waiting for charlie sheen to come running into the ring and saying "I OBJECT" and the laughs would ensure


LOL OBJECTION from the video game phoenix wright.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Uh. Bendo outstruck him, got the more significant strikes, got at least the same amount of takedowns...
> 
> 
> What did Gil do that has you all so convinced? He was walking forward Garcia style?
> ...


This forum just has a general hate for Bendo. He mentioned god like once in his post fight interview and now he gets shit on when possible.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

1st was Melendez
4th was Henderson

Points could be made for either fighter for the other rounds. 

Henderson did just enough to probably steal the 2nd round, in rounds that close the fighter that takes the second half of it usually gets the nod as judges almost never give 10-10 rounds.

3rd round was probably Hendersons as well, final knockdown in the round helped tip it his way.

5th round was very close as well with Henderson winning for the first half but then Melendez picking it up and like the 2nd round probably stealing it based on looking best at the end of the round.

Either way you can't really complain about the decision, the fight was just too close to really call and it comes down to personal choice. At least all the judges got it right with 48-47 scores and a split decision. Melendez will likely get a rematch soon though as this fight definitely could have went his way and we all know how the UFC likes rematches in close title fights.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Great fight but terrible decision. 

Also I forgot the Diaz fight so Benson is 1-3 in his last 4


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Great fight but terrible decision.
> 
> Also I forgot the Diaz fight so Benson is 1-3 in his last 4


The Larkin fight was a terrible decision.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I had it 48-47 Bendo. First two rounds for Gilbert & the last three for Bendo. I don't know why fans keep posting calling a round a 10-10 draw, you guys have watched enough fights to know that is not how MMA judges score fights.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Jumanji said:


> That proposal was a fail. You would think when he heard all the boos when he got the decision he'd abandon ship.


Like he said, there are more important things in life then fighting...


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> Great fight but terrible decision.
> 
> Also I forgot the Diaz fight so Benson is 1-3 in his last 4


Seriously?


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I had Benson winning easily, no need for a rematch. 

I will give Melendez credit, I really thought this would be a walk in the park for Bendo but I was wrong. I guess I do owe him more credit than I have been giving him.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

The stats don't lie. Hendo landed at least 50 more strikes.

3-2 Hendo imo.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> LOL OBJECTION from the video game phoenix wright.


oh god it really was horrendus


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

420atalon said:


> 1st was Melendez
> 4th was Henderson
> 
> Points could be made for either fighter for the other rounds.
> ...


Agreed but after the 1st I didnt think Gil won any of the other rounds. 1st for sure.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Hats off to the refs.

Cause within the rules these guys are constrained to use (10 point must). there were only two defensible outcomes to thus fight.

10-9 split 2x

Just announce the re-match and get over with. LW is replete with razor-thin losses. NO WAY Melendez didn't earn a rematch. Hell, I bet 47% of the voters would say he WON.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

> @MMARoasted When Bendo got on one knee, Kim Winslow shouted at him through the TV to stand up.


Hahaha


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

The total strikes for Henderson was like double of what Melendez had.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I'd rather Ben waits it out until the conclusion of Aldo/Pettis than take a rematch. I'm pretty sick and tired of insteant rematches in the LW division.



Stun Gun said:


> Benson is the luckiest man ever he lost his last 3 title fights.


Oh yeah. That Nate fight was definitely a robbery for sure. :sarcastic12:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I definitely don't feel like Bendo is the champion when I watch him fight. I'm not sure whether that will change in time or Edgar will continue to be a shadow looming over his reign.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

DragonStriker said:


> The total strikes for Henderson was like double of what Melendez had.


leg kicks


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> The total strikes for Henderson was like double of what Melendez had.


I never believe those stats for fights that they always come out with, how do they know what is a significant strike or not


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> This forum just has a general hate for Bendo. He mentioned god like once in his post fight interview and now he gets shit on when possible.


Add that he is confident on top of that and you have one hated man among MMA fans. there's also another reason but i can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> leg kicks


Yeah people forget about those they count, there both very skilled can't say Henderson is 0-3 cause he isn't, he isn't lucky he is very skilled but he is also facing very tough opponents.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

dlxrevolution said:


> I'd rather Ben waits it out until the conclusion of Aldo/Pettis than take a rematch. I'm pretty sick and tired of insteant rematches in the LW division.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. That Nate fight was definitely a robbery for sure. :sarcastic12:


look at my edit


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Add that he is confident on top of that and you have one hated man among MMA fans. there's also another reason but i can't quite put my finger on it...


The only thing I hate about bendo (besides not being able to finish in the ufc) is that proposal. He really doesn't get on my nerves even a little


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

osmium said:


> I definitely don't feel like Bendo is the champion when I watch him fight. I'm not sure whether that will change in time or Edgar will continue to be a shadow looming over his reign.


 I see where your coming from, but i think that says more about the LW division. The talent in that division is so packed, just look at the history of that division.

The belt has been passed around in that division like a doobie at the denver 4/20 fest.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> leg kicks


Acting like they don't count? Henderson had two of the hardest leg kicks ever seen in MMA. They DROPPED Gilbert. Unreal.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Guy Incognito said:


> Add that he is confident on top of that and you have one hated man among MMA fans. there's also another reason but i can't quite put my finger on it...


yeah, he's arrogant about winning and rarely gives his opponents credit when he wins controversial decisions that many believe he lost. 3 fights now that he could have easily lost and he won yet he acts like he is a god, or were you insinuating that everyone is racist because that would be retarded


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> look at my edit


Yeah, I saw it after I posted.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> I definitely don't feel like Bendo is the champion when I watch him fight. I'm not sure whether that will change in time or Edgar will continue to be a shadow looming over his reign.


Only to Frankie fans.

All 3 of you.


It's extremely bizarre to hear this sort of sentiment when you consider Frankie himself won the title in a complete high way robbery over BJ in the first place.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Fight Metric:
http://hosteddb.fightmetric.com/fights/index/4249


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> leg kicks


A strike is a strike. Legs kicks, particularly in the volume Hendo landed tonight are painful. Melendez will feel it badly tomorrow morning and for days to come.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I say give maynard or tj grant the shot whoever wins


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

REiN said:


> I see where your coming from, but i think that says more about the LW division. The talent in that division is so packed, just look at the history of that division.
> 
> The belt has been passed around in that division like a doobie at the denver 4/20 fest.


Eh, it hasn't really changed much Penn and Edgar have held it for the most part since it came back. Anyone saying that Sherk was the champion should be met with a chuckle and a "sure thing pal".


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, but in relation to the other weight classes the belt typically doesn't stick with the same guy for long. The only other weight class that i can think of thats similiar to a degree is the LHW division at one point in time.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

to the people flooding my rep box why not post your comments here so I can respond instead of insulting me anonymously, kind of a waste of time


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Only to Frankie fans.
> 
> All 3 of you.
> 
> ...


It wasn't highway robbery that is a joke Edgar clearly won the fourth and fifth and the third was very close. I scored it a draw but it wasn't absurd to score it for Edgar. He dominated the rematch anyways. Bendo won the title in a contoversial fight and then retained in a far more controversial fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I haven't busted out my Jim Rome voice but here we go.

The proposal cracks me up, let me tell you what marriage is all about, it's about anticipated your woman's needs and being sensitive to her issues. For example proposing in a field of boos is generally not the memory you want her to have for the rest of her life. More importantly what were you thinking doing it in your opponents home town, in the center of Strike force with a fan faithful that will just be reminded of the shows they won't get to see anymore, or they won't get to see them cancelled.

"I got to see about a girl" a Good Will Hunting quote pick something from this millenium and that isn't cheesey. Why don't you just say you had me at Hello or that Love is never having to say your sorry. Here's looking at you kid because that was pure cheese. 

Also your the LHW champion of the world, your in your 20's and you go by the nickname "smooth" so what are you doing with a 7? I understand your child will come out with a jheri curl but while it's getting it's soul glow the fellow kids at the playground will make a decision for you...your daddy stinks.

But in the end I'm sure that fat sponsor check he's getting from having his team himself and his mom in those classy powder blue T-shirts will help pay for the wedding. Why even stop there why not get your sponsors to pay for the wedding, the mascot can do the vows, the garter can get shot out of an air cannon, the reception can be catered by Burger King. 

The best thing of all this is that no way will this marriage fail. A 20 something year old athlete and a girl next door I mean what could possibly tear these two asunder. 

And in conclusion....I'm just going to say what we are all thinking Fallon Fox is hotter.

and I'm out.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

rabakill said:


> yeah, he's arrogant about winning and rarely gives his opponents credit when he wins controversial decisions that many believe he lost. 3 fights now that he could have easily lost and he won yet he acts like he is a god, or were you insinuating that everyone is racist because that would be retarded


Okay, so Frankie Edgar is arrogant for not giving BJ credit when he won one of the worst title fight decisions of all time.

He's arrogant and cocky for putting his hands up like he won against Bendo the first time and against Aldo. of course he doesn't get labelled that, you know why?





....wait for it.








....wait for it..









....wait for it..









....wait for it...









because he's not asian.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I haven't busted out my Jim Rome voice but here we go.
> 
> The proposal cracks me up, let me tell you what marriage is all about, it's about anticipated your woman's needs and being sensitive to her issues. For example proposing in a field of boos is generally not the memory you want her to have for the rest of her life. More importantly what were you thinking doing it in your opponents home town, in the center of Strike force with a fan faithful that will just be reminded of the shows they won't get to see anymore, or they won't get to see them cancelled.
> 
> ...


brilliant, and the home of the braveeeeeeeeee


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I haven't busted out my Jim Rome voice but here we go.
> 
> The proposal cracks me up, let me tell you what marriage is all about, it's about anticipated your woman's needs and being sensitive to her issues. For example proposing in a field of boos is generally not the memory you want her to have for the rest of her life. More importantly what were you thinking doing it in your opponents home town, in the center of Strike force with a fan faithful that will just be reminded of the shows they won't get to see anymore, or they won't get to see them cancelled.
> 
> ...












U mad bro?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah, race cards. Because Lord knows Michael Bisping and Chael Sonnen are the most beloved fighters on the planet.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Henderson is easily the most under appreciated champion on this forum, it's a ******* joke really.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

BOOM said:


> Henderson is easily the most under appreciated champion on this forum, it's a ******* joke really.


Given that he only won the fight against Diaz while he was champion, I'd say he's rated just fine.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I had this 3 rounds to 2 in favor of Bendo. I had no volume and about 80% attention span to the fight though. Will have to watch later but didn't really have a reason to give Gil any of the last 3 rounds.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Regardless of the outcome, Gil is most definitely a well proven tough fighter, who has a huge future with the UFC imo.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> Given that he only won the fight against Diaz while he was champion, I'd say he's rated just fine.


Nah, given that Bendo beat Frankie crybaby Edgar while he was champion and Melendez tonight I'd say you're dead wrong.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

too bad he lost to edgar


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> too bad he lost to edgar


Nope, in fact beat him twice.

http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Benson-Henderson


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

BOOM said:


> Nope, in fact beat him twice.
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Benson-Henderson


In the judge's minds, and officially yes. Even you can't deny the controversy surrounding it however.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Knew Gilbert was 1 of 3 guys from StrikeForce that I felt were UFC Championship Material... well he almost had it.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> In the judge's minds, and officially yes. Even you can't deny the controversy surrounding it however.


Umm there wasn't any controversy, Bendo beat Edgar. Twice.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

BOOM said:


> Nope, in fact beat him twice.
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Benson-Henderson


ah no he lost, everyone agrees... you are a retarded child fool who bites at the windows of your short bus


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> ah no he lost, everyone agrees... you are a retarded child fool who bites at the windows of your short bus



That escalated quickly.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> ah no he lost, everyone agrees... you are a retarded child fool who bites at the windows of your short bus


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

dsmjrv said:


> ah no he lost, everyone agrees... you are a retarded child fool who bites at the windows of your short bus


It's unfortunate that you felt the need to resort to name calling, but no, not 'everyone' agrees. 'Everyone' refers to every person, and so by at least myself disagreeing, your statement is false. 

I apologize if this sounded abrupt, it certainly wasn't my attempt.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Incredibly close fight, can't even attempt to score it. I'm happy with Melendez losing though so I guess this is for the best.

Maynard is going to whoop dat ass and finally become lightweight champion. Can't wait.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

^ but you do agree... and nobody cares about name calling its part of the internet, GET OVER IT... my statement is not false, frankie beat bendo in their second bout..


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> ah no he lost, everyone agrees... you are a retarded child fool who bites at the windows of your short bus


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

^ at least you know you are stupid


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> ^ at least you know you are stupid


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

dsmjrv said:


> ^ but you do agree... and nobody cares about name calling its part of the internet, GET OVER IT... my statement is not false, frankie beat bendo in their second bout..


Wait, I laid out my point of view that he hasn't won a single fight as champion, other than the Diaz fight, and you try to say that I agree with you. Especially after I say specifically that I disagree with you? Terrible. That's the beautiful thing about the internet, we can have our different opinions and not _have_ to resort to name calling.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

john cena would KO both of them heh


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

we should be seeing Melendez/Thomson IV for the title after tonight 

but no, in all seriousness Bendo has had a few hard fights as champ, but only the Diaz win was truely convincing


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Cowgirl... Frankie won that fight... You know it, I know it, so does Boom... you're a Liar if you say otherwise


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Sugar-Free_LizaG said:


> we should be seeing Melendez/Thomson IV for the title after tonight
> 
> but no, in all seriousness Bendo has had a few hard fights as champ, but only the Diaz win was truely convincing


Wrong, Bendo did more then enough to take the belt from Edgar and Edgar did nowhere near enough to get it back from the current champ.

Denial is a terrible thing.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Stop arguing like little children. Everyone has their opinions. Fact is the fight was controversial, the fact that a certain someone thinks it was one sided doesn't mean everyone has to agree.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

dsmjrv said:


> Cowgirl... Frankie won that fight... You know it, I know it, so does Boom... you're a Liar if you say otherwise


Well, sorry I have my own opinion. You act as though judging is some form of concrete, absolute determination, when the fact of the matter is that it isn't. I don't wish to argue with you, I'll agree that your opinion is your own, and that mine is my own, therefore we should agree to disagree.

EDIT: I was working on my post while Rauno was busy posting, disregard this post as I don't wish to continue this argument.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah cut it out ladies or ill swing the banhammer on ya'll


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Cowgirl said:


> Well, sorry I have my own opinion. You act as though judging is some form of concrete, absolute determination, when the fact of the matter is that it isn't. I don't wish to argue with you, I'll agree that your opinion is your own, and that mine is my own, therefore we should agree to disagree.
> 
> EDIT: I was working on my post while Rauno was busy posting, disregard this post as I don't wish to continue this argument.


yes. that's what i thought.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Watched the fight two more times.
I still stand by my opinion that Gilbert won 48-47, but I can SEE how some people thought Henderson won, as rounds two, three, and five were close. I thought the wrong guy won but I didn't think it was a robbery. Congrats to Ben, but the proposal was ******* stupid. 
Couldn't have thought of a worse time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> Watched the fight two more times.
> I still stand by my opinion that Gilbert won 48-47, but I can SEE how some people thought Henderson won, as rounds two, three, and five were close. I thought the wrong guy won but I didn't think it was a robbery. Congrats to Ben, but the proposal was ******* stupid.
> Couldn't have thought of a worse time.


Agreed especially with the last part, what a tacky romcom sitcom proposal that was. At any moment zach galifinakis was gonna come out and object to the marriage.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Ari said:


> Watched the fight two more times.
> I still stand by my opinion that Gilbert won 48-47, but I can SEE how some people thought Henderson won, as rounds two, three, and five were close. I thought the wrong guy won but I didn't think it was a robbery. Congrats to Ben, but the proposal was ******* stupid.
> Couldn't have thought of a worse time.



This post basically sums up my feelings about the match, also yeah, who wants to propose in front of a stadium full of booing fans? Little strange but much respect, I blew my proposal, now I'm single.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

i wonder how upset people would get if i compared this decision to machida/rua?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Cowgirl said:


> This post basically sums up my feelings about the match, also yeah, who wants to propose in front of a stadium full of booing fans? Little strange but much respect, I blew my proposal, now I'm single.


That guy or girl is an idiot.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I was really surprised that people thought Gilbert won. I think part of it had to do with bad announcing. Goldie woulld say big right hand or big left hook, then I would rewind to see Melendez hitting Bensons hair, hands, or nothing at all. I had it 49-46 giving Melendez the first round. I know people don;t like Henderson. I'm not a big fan either, but if you look at the stats, Henderson outlanded Melendez in every round except the first. I didn't think that it was an impressive fight by either fighter. Just my opinion. You're entitled to yours.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Henderson outlanded Melendez in every round except the first. I didn't think that it was an impressive fight by either fighter. Just my opinion. You're entitled to yours.


That's exactly how I saw it as well. I watched the fight with the sound off, too (had some Slough Feg playing instead) and I swear it gives you a less biased viewing experience. The announcers add excitement at times, but they also tend to hang off one of the fighters nuts too much.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Woodenhead said:


> That's exactly how I saw it as well. I watched the fight with the sound off, too (had some Slough Feg playing instead) and I swear it gives you a less biased viewing experience. The announcers add excitement at times, but they also tend to hang off one of the fighters nuts too much.


I honestly thought they were hugging Henderson's nuts if anything. After the 4th round, they showed a replay of Henderson looking strong in the third. I was wondering where my fourth round recap was  

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I was really surprised that people thought Gilbert won. I think part of it had to do with bad announcing. Goldie woulld say big right hand or big left hook, then I would rewind to see Melendez hitting Bensons hair, hands, or nothing at all. I had it 49-46 giving Melendez the first round. I know people don;t like Henderson. I'm not a big fan either, but if you look at the stats, Henderson outlanded Melendez in every round except the first. I didn't think that it was an impressive fight by either fighter. Just my opinion. You're entitled to yours.


Been a long time since I've been to the forum.....but thought I would throw in my 2 cents about this fight after reading some of what other posters thought.

I want to get in several thoughts I had about this fight.....so ******WARNING****if you don't like long posts, please just move on.

I also have a similar view in regards to B "Smooth" Henderson as u. I've never been a big fan of his.....but I have to respect his MMA fighting ability in several respects.

First off....this guy has never been submitted or Ko'ed in any fight and I think he has 6 UFC fights now. I think the first time I remember seeing him fight was vs. "The Cowboy" Cerrone & if I remember correctly.....Cowboy had him in a choke hold (rear-naked I think) that looked extremely tight, under the chin, hands connected.

Basically the kind where u have to tap or go unconcious....be he somehow managed to escape it. I've also seen him take a few brutal head shots....one of them was the brutal knee to the head when going in for a takedown & he looked like it hardly phased him.

Also....if I was the nickname maker for MMA fighters....the one that comes right to mind for me for Henderson is "The Anaconda". I mean the guy looks like one. Those snakes are the second longest (behind the reticulated python which can get up to 30 feet long), but they are the heaviest. 

And they are just one long coil of muscle with a head. Of course they just wrap around their prey which can be huge, & then squeeze the life out of them. Henderson has incredibly muscular legs & u can see it when u contrast them vs. anybody he fights.

And I'll bet the percentage of body fat he has is incredibly low. He also is one of the few guys that can go five....5 minute rounds full tilt. I wrestled in high school which was three....3 minute rounds & it's exhausting, so 25 minutes with 4 one minute breaks is amazing.

I also was surprised that so many folks thought it was a razor thin fight. I thought cerainly that G.M. won the first & maybe one of the other rounds....which would have made it a 48-47 which looks closer than I thought it was.

Also, trying to take down Ben & keep him down for any length of time is an almost impossible task. And even harder as the fight progresses...."Slippery When Wet".

I don't think Frankie would beat him if they fought 3 more times. One thing I don't get about Ben is why he either doesn't get a haircut before a fight or do something to keep it out of his face.

He is always having to use an arm to get some hair out of his eye(s), even during exchanges. Also, even though G.M. was able to catch some of Bens kicks & trip him up a couple of times when he did....it didn't do him any good.

And I felt that was something that kept the fight from being closer.....Ben did land a lot of nasty leg kicks on G.M.'s legs while Ben hardly took any damage to his Anaconda legs. And some of those elbow strikes Ben landed were pretty nasty.

Actually.....I thought G.M. did better than I thought he would. But I know that some of the MMA fighters.....when they get into that rarified air of being a UFC champ in a weight division & have defended it a few times....know how much just one loss would cost them.....so they sorta play it safe so they don't get caught (GSP comes to mind big time when I think of this).

I have started a thread about once a year for the last 3 years asking who posters thought would lose first....Jon Jones or Jose Aldo & I always get some interesting replies to that.

Just mentioned that because even after praising Hendersons abilities....I do not think he is in the rarified air of those guys.

And lastly....a fight I would like to see is either a catchweight 150 LB. fight between Henderson & Aldo. Or Aldo moving up to lightweight to challenge Henderson. I don't think Henderson could drop weight to fight Aldo at 145.....because he would have to lose 10 pounds of muscle since he seems to almost literally have no fat.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

EagleClaw29 said:


> And lastly....a fight I would like to see is either a catchweight 150 LB. fight between Henderson & Aldo. Or Aldo moving up to lightweight to challenge Henderson. I don't think Henderson could drop weight to fight Aldo at 145.....because he would have to lose 10 pounds of muscle since he seems to almost literally have no fat.



I think Aldo will dominate Bendo when he moves up. Henderson fights too reserved when he's champion unless he finds out early that he can control the fight like against Diaz. Aldo will pick him apart.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I had Gil taking 1,3,5. And if anything I thought they were hanging of Hendo's nuts.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> I had Gil taking 1,3,5. And if anything I thought they were hanging of Hendo's nuts.


Rogan was but Goldie wasn't. well at least not until Rogan "corrected" him.


Even then, no round besides 1, was absolutely in favor for Bendo or Melendez.


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

Guy Incognito said:


> I think Aldo will dominate Bendo when he moves up. Henderson fights too reserved when he's champion unless he finds out early that he can control the fight like against Diaz. Aldo will pick him apart.


disagree, i love aldo probably more than henderson but aldos cardio would be drained by round 3. a guy like ben can set such a fast pace he would just drain him.

gotta love ben, every fight people hate him and he does this and he does that, i must be watching a different fighter, hes more exciting than 90% of the damn organisation, every fight he's in is awesome. he goes for everything.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Could have been a 49-49 fight honestly. I thought Bendo landed a bit more but Gil landed harder on average.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Could have been a 49-49 fight honestly. I thought Bendo landed a bit more but Gil landed harder on average.


You're talking reasonably. you don't belong as a MMA fan.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

that was a fight. real close one but i think Bendo won as he landed more. Some points for me!


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

this is not a kickboxing match guys!
yeah Bendo landed more, but Gil defended all of Hendo's takedowns, controlled the cage and hurt Hendo with few punches.

this is why most MMA fans don't like Bendo, he had 4 title shots, arguably, he lost 3 of them.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought punch stats seemed off. I would have to re-watch it to give a clear score. But my initial thought was Gil did well. He was the one who pushed the pace while stuffing most TDs. He landed harder shots while Bendo landed the kicks. 

I felt Gil won the fight, but it could have went either way.

I do like to watch Gil fight much more than I like watching Bendo. It was a good fight though. They will probably meet again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bendo: 2, 3
Melendez: 1, 4, 5.

4 was ridiculously close though.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Scored it 1-3-5 for Melendez.
48-47 Melendez.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

UFC Fans are ******* a bunch of morons idiots retards .... I'm talking about those waste of air monkeys, that go to the UFC event and BOO's a ******* split decision close fight like this , ******* ruins the sport ... was ******* clearlky a close fight with no losers but ******* americans are to stupid to understand a sport like this... FFS you boo someone while he's proposing , how uneducated can you be ...******* neanderthals , I have no idee why are they wasting their money to watch something that they have no clue about ... god makes me mad every time when this happens at an UFC event ...anyway
My opinion Benson won, he was just a lil more active


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Stop arguing like little children. Everyone has their opinions. Fact is the fight was controversial, the fact that a certain someone thinks it was one sided doesn't mean everyone has to agree.


I did'nt see any controversy at all. Their first fight was close but Bendo did win, then Bendo convincingly beat Frankie a second time just to hammer it home. The only thing controversial is that people haven't accepted that Bendo is better than Frankie and a very gifted champion who excels in many areas of the sport.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Had 1 and 2 for Melendez, 3 and 4 for Henderson and I'm undecided on 5. Would have happy with a draw.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd like to see Melendez vs Edgar now, with the winner obviously getting another shot at Bendo.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

BOOM said:


> I'd like to see Melendez vs Edgar now, with the winner obviously getting another shot at Bendo.


I like that, I really do.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

BOOM said:


> I did'nt see any controversy at all. Their first fight was close but Bendo did win, then Bendo convincingly beat Frankie a second time just to hammer it home. The only thing controversial is that people haven't accepted that Bendo is better than Frankie and a very gifted champion who excels in many areas of the sport.


I actually hate Edgar with a passion.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bendo is like GSP in that both are very athletic with excellent conditioning. I'd say Bendo has the better chin, but isn't as dominant. Pettis can take it, he has the tools and not just cuz he beat em before. If it weren't for the Aldo fight we'd be discussing Pettis vs Bendo part 2. Strange how Pettis wants to challenge Aldo. He must respect the hell out of em and want to hold two titles. That's a tough fight to call.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

The Fight Metric on this is pretty decidedly Henderson.

That said, this is exactly why Dana says "Don't leave it in the hands of the judges". That fight could have been 48-47 either way, of 48-48. Nobody WON that fight. For that matter, nobody lost. This is like a street fight where the friends pull them apart cause the cops are coming, and they both already have records. Nuthin' got settled here.

Strikeforce did itself proud tonight.


----------



## the bad guy 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

*melendez won that fight, no bs, fair and square!*

it was a really close fight but melendez won the 1, 2 and 5. he put it on benson for the first 2 rds. had him backpedaling
him for 3 rds. gil was controlling the pace and dictating where the fight takes place at and that was standing. gil was making it strictly a boxing match, all bensons shot were getting shrugged off and gil was outboxing benson for the majority of the fight even rocking him multiple times, you could see it in benson face the frustration he had of not getting the TD . all benson did was land a few kicks and a couple of TD's when gil slipped but he immediately got back up with minimal damage. Gil won that match based on aggression, octagon control and boxing damage.

also

punches to face > kicks to body/legs.
stuffing Takedowns > getting a pos. off a slip.
putting pressure/aggressive > backpedaling.

whos with me for a immediate rematch?


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> I think Aldo will dominate Bendo when he moves up. Henderson fights too reserved when he's champion unless he finds out early that he can control the fight like against Diaz. Aldo will pick him apart.


As I said late in my post....Henderson is not in the rarified air of an Aldo or Jones. So I don't disagree with your observations.

Actually, your remark "Henderson fights too reserved when he's champion unless he finds out early that he can control the fight like against Diaz"....I think is right on point....& in my post I mentioned that I think GSP does that too big time.

I guess I would like to see Aldo fight Henderson because I like to watch Aldo fight....and I think a fair amount of people would see Henderson as the bigger stronger fighter if Aldo has to put on 10 pounds. 

And even Aldo doesn't have legs like Hendersons.....although he sure kicked Fabers legs into oblivion....& I don't mean I think it's a weakness for Aldo.....I really haven't seen any in Aldo.

But I think if that fight did get made at 155....it might be that the odds would be closer than they should be making Aldo a nice way to pick up some $$$$$$$.

I would certainly bet on Aldo....but I don't think it would be the Cakewalk that you envision.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> That's exactly how I saw it as well. I watched the fight with the sound off, too (had some Slough Feg playing instead) and I swear it gives you a less biased viewing experience. The announcers add excitement at times, but they also tend to hang off one of the fighters nuts too much.


I agree, I have been watching most fights on mute for a few years now, it defiantly makes for a better viewing experience to me..


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone else think the proposal looked eerily scripted?

"I love you. Will you marry me?"

"Yes" *huge smile*

Seriously? One of the, if not the biggest moment in your life and there wasn't a trace of genuine, ecstatic surprise? 

Can't wait till Pettis murders him.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> I actually hate Edgar with a passion.


I don't, Edgar is a warrior and one of the best there is. I'd like to see him back at 155.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

the bad guy 13 said:


> whos with me for a immediate rematch?


nah, rematches are boring.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

BOOM said:


> I don't, Edgar is a warrior and one of the best there is. I'd like to see him back at 155.


The man has skill, there's no denying that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------

